# books?!



## fonzi (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi GuysI was wondering does anybody know of any good books specifically about anxiety and depression which have been triggered by IBS? I would like my partner to read something to help him understand my situation. Are there any books you know of that are recommended for people living with someone like us!?Thanks a lot and hope you can help me.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/books is our list of books on IBS, We also have a brochure to explain IBS to someone who doesn't have it, but I'm not sure where it is with the upgrade. One book I read awhile ago that is about chronic illness in general, but I think describes how they effect a person is called. Sick and Tired of being Sick and Tired, that may be one to see if you can get.http://www.ibsgroup.org/aboutibs is the brochure, there is a printable version there.


----------



## fonzi (Mar 1, 2006)

Kathleen M. said:


> http://www.ibsgroup.org/books is our list of books on IBS, We also have a brochure to explain IBS to someone who doesn't have it, but I'm not sure where it is with the upgrade. One book I read awhile ago that is about chronic illness in general, but I think describes how they effect a person is called. Sick and Tired of being Sick and Tired, that may be one to see if you can get.http://www.ibsgroup.org/aboutibs is the brochure, there is a printable version there.


Thank you the brochure will be helpful.As for books, does anyone know of a book that explains specifically about anxiety/depression related to ibs? The other books on the list look good, maybe one of them goes into the anxiety/depression topic more than others?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Breaking the Bonds of Irritable Bowel Syndrome : A Psychological Approach to Regaining Control of Your LifeBarbara Bradley Bolen, Ph.D., W. Grant Thompson M.D.Might be worth checking out.


----------



## fonzi (Mar 1, 2006)

Kathleen M. said:


> Breaking the Bonds of Irritable Bowel Syndrome : A Psychological Approach to Regaining Control of Your LifeBarbara Bradley Bolen, Ph.D., W. Grant Thompson M.D.Might be worth checking out.


Thank you I just managed to find that with google. I think that sounds like a good one.


----------

